# build Dukto with Qt5?



## tingo (Apr 2, 2019)

I use Dukto for easy file transfer between my desktop / laptop machines and my Android tablets. But now Qt4 is gone, and I am unable to make Dukto build with Qt5. I you search for "Dukto Qt5" there are a couple of repositories:








						GitHub - arthurzam/dukto-qt5
					

Contribute to arthurzam/dukto-qt5 development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						Kamau Brian / dukto-qt5 · GitLab
					

GitLab.com




					gitlab.com
				




but none of these build with the Qt5 versions currently in the ports tree.
Perhaps someone has succeeded in building Dukto with Qt5?


----------



## tingo (Apr 2, 2019)

I agree, it is not easy. Also, Qt5 in 2019 and Qt5 in 2015 are different. Some faetures, Modules whatever have been phased out, replaced by others etc.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> The FreeBSD port has been done by a "third" party generous maintainer, but this maintainer has disappeared


As far as I've been able to find out, a port for Dukto never existed. 

Moved thread to "Porting new software".


----------



## tingo (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Apr 8, 2019)

FWIW, I asked the Dukto developer if he had tried porting it to Qt5. Alas, he doesn't have enough free time to do so. He also said that porting to Qt5 isn't simple.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 8, 2019)

If you don’t mind running programs from a Linux emulation, you could try the Linux version, assuming the program is starting at all. There is a R6 package of Dukto for CentOS 7 available (emulators/linux_base-c7  is based on CentOS 7.4).

Are you using at the moment another cross-platform network file transfer application? I’m interested myself in using such a  program. I haven’t the means to test it myself at the moment, how about net/nitroshare?


----------



## tingo (Apr 8, 2019)

I'll try the Linux version - Thanks!

FWIW, I tried nitroshare, installed from ports. For some reason, I was unable to get a gui going (perhaps it doesn't like Xfce?), and I was unable to make the command line version do anything useful. Without better documentation, I don't think nitroshare will be useful for me.


----------



## tingo (Apr 8, 2019)

Update: the CentOS package has gone 404. A Debian package exists, and I tried that, but

```
tingo@kg-core1$ ./usr/bin/dukto
./usr/bin/dukto: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDeclarative.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
it also needs Qt4.
So no joy so far.


----------



## tingo (May 5, 2019)

FWIW, in the mean time I use the built in web server (Connect/share, Start Content server) in Calibre, and open the mobile website with a browser on the Android tablet I use as a ebook reader. Works well.


----------

